

Facebook Fires Back at Google+ With New Gaming Features - Rehan
http://mashable.com/2011/08/11/facebook-gaming-features/

======
BonoboBoner
"Firing back" with a newsfeed of your friends gaming activity?

Thats a bit underwhelming... firing back would be to bring Crysis into the
browser or something like that.

------
dspillett
For me to care in the slightest they need to "fire back" with a feature that
lets me easily completely ignore games as is promised with Google's
implementation.

~~~
wccrawford
Yeah, "firing back" is not just saying, "Well, we have that now, too! Nyah!"
That's just keeping up with the Joneses.

